# CADPAT winter jacket (To be standard issue?)



## Lost_Warrior (18 Mar 2005)

I was just wondering if DND plans on making the CADPAT winter jacket standard issue any time soon.

I know reserves (and some regs) are still using the OD Gortex jacket, and only reservists who were deployed are entitled to the CADPAT ones.

Any word on if/when it will become standard issue?


----------



## Inch (18 Mar 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if DND plans on making the CADPAT winter jacket standard issue any time soon.
> 
> I know reserves (and some regs) are still using the OD Gortex jacket, and only reservists who were deployed are entitled to the CADPAT ones.
> 
> Any word on if/when it will become standard issue?



All Air Force personnel have been issued both the intermediate jacket and the parka in CADPAT. The jackets along with the pants and shirts have replaced our work dress. As for the rest of the CF, it all depends on whether the army is ever going to get their shit together WRT the Clothe the Solder program.


----------



## McG (18 Mar 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if DND plans on making the CADPAT winter jacket standard issue any time soon.


Do you mean the parka or the combat jacket?  The jacket is now standard issue for regular force, but I had to go to the arctic to get the CADPAT parka.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (18 Mar 2005)

I was refering to the CADPAT combat jacket for the reserves and weather or not DND plans on making it standard issue for us soon, or will we be using the OD one for a long time to come...


----------



## Redeye (18 Mar 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> I was refering to the CADPAT combat jacket for the reserves and weather or not DND plans on making it standard issue for us soon, or will we be using the OD one for a long time to come...



I would expect that the CADPAT ICE (Integrated Clothing Ensemble) isn't likely to be issued to the Reserve until current stocks of IECS (the OD Goretex)  are no longer serviceable.  The contract on IECS has ended, but until everything works through the system, you probably aren't likely to see it unless you go on tour.  No PRes unit is on the "entitled" list yet.


----------



## buzgo (20 Mar 2005)

People at my unit here in Ottawa are finally authorized to get IECE issued to them.

Its pretty sad, I came from Pet with all of the ICE gear, to find people walking around here with four seasons jackets and old parkas! The guys here have to fight to get the polypro long underwear!


----------



## foxtwo (20 Mar 2005)

So does that mean that even Reserve Air Officers will be getting those CADPAT parkas-or should have them? I know that they arn't issued regular CADPAT's because they've told me that they have to get olive's for now, till the CF can afford to give a set of CADPAT's to every reserve officer in the air element. But several of my Officers have already somehow gotten their CADPAT's even though they havn't been issued them. (i.e. Air Cadet Officers)


----------



## Inch (20 Mar 2005)

foxtwo said:
			
		

> So does that mean that even Reserve Air Officers will be getting those CADPAT parkas-or should have them? I know that they arn't issued regular CADPAT's because they've told me that they have to get olive's for now, till the CF can afford to give a set of CADPAT's to every reserve officer in the air element. But several of my Officers have already somehow gotten their CADPAT's even though they havn't been issued them. (i.e. Air Cadet Officers)



Are you asking about Air Reserve officers or CIC's?

Air Reserve officers like pilots, LogO's, AERE's, etc should all have CADPAT by now to replace their workdress. I don't know about CIC's since I don't know exactly who they fall under, they don't belong to the CAS or 1 CAD, thus I doubt they'd get the CADPAT until everyone else has it.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (22 Mar 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> Do you mean the parka or the combat jacket?  The jacket is now standard issue for regular force, but I had to go to the arctic to get the CADPAT parka.


I just picked up everything in a bundle. Jacket, Windpants, Parka, Overalls and 2 sets of fleece (ugly as it may be).


----------



## Gunner (23 Mar 2005)

Let's keep the thread focused on CADPAT entitlement and leave comments about CIC officers to another thread in the cadet forum.


----------



## c_canuk (23 Mar 2005)

seen


----------



## Da_man (23 Mar 2005)

The only people i saw wearing the cadpat jacket are those working at clothing stores.   I guess they really need it to walk from their car to their office.


----------



## Inch (23 Mar 2005)

Gunner, I'm going to answer this to clarify my previous comment since it has more to do with entitlements (ie the subject of the thread) and less to do with CICs in general.



			
				foxtwo said:
			
		

> CIC's are reservist though because they too have to be commissioned. If they were needed anywhere else, they would have to go I'm pretty sure. It's weird how he explained it...



You are correct, CICs are reservists, but the question I asked was: Who do they fall under in the chain of command? They don't fall under Air Command and they don't fall under Air Reserve (part of the primary reserve), so I would be inclined to say that Air CICs wouldn't be entitled to CADPAT since as far as I know, at this time only Air Command and Air Reservists are entitled to CADPAT as far as us blue hatters are concerned.


----------



## chrisf (23 Mar 2005)

Da_man said:
			
		

> The only people i saw wearing the cadpat jacket are those working at clothing stores.     I guess they really need it to walk from their car to their office.



Either that, or, more likely, they're airforce supp techs, and as such, are entitled to it...


----------



## McG (23 Mar 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Either that, or, more likely, they're airforce supp techs, and as such, are entitled to it...


The air force jacket is different than the army's jacket (most notably, it looks much lighter) or there may be two types of jacket and a parka that will be used in the air force.  

 . . . and supply techs are supply techs.   If pers in that MOS are entitled, then they are all entitled or it is based on posting (in which case it could be an army or navy supply tech posted to an air command establishment).


----------



## Inch (23 Mar 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> The air force jacket is different than the army's jacket.   Most notably, it looks much lighter.
> 
> . . . and supply techs are supply techs.   If pers in that MOS are entitled, then they are all entitled or it is based on posting (in which case it could be an army or navy supply tech posted to an air command establishment).



How is the AF jacket different? Mine matches my shirt and pants and they're the same pants and shirts the army gets.

Anyone that is posted to an Air Command establishment is entitled to the CEMS clothing, as you said. However, the first part isn't entirely correct. To be entitled to CEMS you have to satisfy one of two conditions, the posting to an AirCom Wing, or..... wear a blue DEU. So two supply techs on an army base, one wears blue the other wears green, the AF DEU supply tech would be entitled to CEMS while his army co-worker wouldn't be, at least that's how I read the CANAIRGEN or CANFORGEN (I can't remember which it was) when it came out. I'll have a look tomorrow and see if I can find the message to put this to rest.


----------



## McG (23 Mar 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> How is the AF jacket different? Mine matches my shirt and pants and they're the same pants and shirts the army gets.


The ones I've seen looked like heavy windbreakers, had different pockets, and are much lighter that the combat jacket I have.


----------



## Inch (23 Mar 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> The ones I've seen looked like heavy windbreakers, had different pockets, and are much lighter that the combat jacket I have.



Ah, I think what you saw was the Goretex rain coat. The CEMS combat coat is identical to the IECS coat except in CADPAT.

Did it look like this?


----------



## McG (23 Mar 2005)

That rain jacket is probably what I saw.  You've got some blue stuff on it though, better get it cleaned.  ;D

The ICE coat is CADPAT and is standard issue to the regular force now (at least out west it is).   The previous IECS coat was not CADPAT and had a few other differences from its replacement (no fleece hand pockets). Is your CEMS coat our ICE coat?


----------



## Inch (23 Mar 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> That rain jacket is probably what I saw.   You've got some blue stuff on it though, better get it cleaned.   ;D
> 
> The ICE coat is CADPAT and is standard issue to the regular force now (at least out west it is).   The previous IECS coat was not CADPAT and had a few other differences from its replacement (no fleece hand pockets). Is your CEMS coat our ICE coat?



Yep, they're the same coat, come to think of it, ours is called ICE too but was issued under the CEMS program. Damn acronyms!

Believe me, I'd clean it if I could. I don't know many people that actually like it.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Mar 2005)

I just did a tour with CTS and listened and asked some questions.  The army and air force are now (as we have seen) combining certain articles of clothing in order to cut cost and increase production.  By modify certain clothing to an acceptable standard for both they hope to achieve greater production at reduced cost.  Most notably this is seen with the latest issue of cmbts with the buttons covered and will be seen with the wet/heat wear, the gortex rain suit.  They weren't sure as to whether they should forgo the rain pants for the time being and focus on the rain jacket but all of us on the tour told them that should be the focus.  There is also development in the helicopter 2 piece nomex pant/jacket and a correlation to LAV crew suits which will be the same down the road.


----------



## BernDawg (24 Mar 2005)

An interesting side note:  I went to clothing stores to draw my intermediate weight ICE pants and was mistakenly issued the hot weather ground crew pants.  The legs zip off to become shorts!  All in CADPAT too!  I had to take them back though because they won't do me any good in Alert.  The Supply Guy told me that they didn't know if the ground crews were going to be allowed to wear them.  Go figure eh?


----------

